# (PA)(TX) HR, MH, WCX, CCA Golden Retriever Diverse performance pedigree



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

HR Tidewater's Fire Quacker MH, RN, WCX, CCA
12-25-10 just turned 4 years old

Asher is a working golden retriever with a fantastic blend of Outstanding Sires and Outstanding Dams in both the
bench conformation arena and the field trial/hunt test arena. I have raised, trained and handled him from his puppy stakes to Master Hunter with the help of 
Bill Schrader and my husband as mentors. He will qualify for the Master National in a few tests and will be running Qualifying stakes this season. If time permits we will
work to finish the HRCH title as well. 
He combines form and function with a pedigree of longevity and performs well in the house and field. He lives with a pack of dogs and 
has the true golden temperament. He has been bred once and his clearances and outstanding pedigree can be viewed below.
Contact Danielle @[email protected] for more information on Asher.


http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=416130


----------

